# Hammer replacement RIA 206



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Hey guys,

Since I'm waiting for the gun stores to restock I was curious as to if and which any gunsmith would consider producing a redesigned hammer for the RIA model 206?? This would keep people from getting hammer bite during firing.

Clerk


----------



## Injunbro (May 9, 2020)

Why not just cut a little of the spur off?


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Injunbro,

I already have one with the spur less hammer. I want to get one with the hammer for my collection but I was just wondering in my mind yesterday.


----------

